

Nginx tries converting Web-server popularity into money - Brajeshwar
http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-57373050-264/nginx-tries-converting-web-server-popularity-into-money/

======
eurleif
Linkbait title. I went in expecting to hear something about nginx developing a
business model, but it's just a generic article explaining what nginx does,
and why it's good.

~~~
latch
The first sentence: "Nginx yesterday unveiled corporate support offerings for
the product, a traditional business model for open-source software".

Shortly followed by: "Subscribers to the Advanced and Premium options receive
design, implementation and optimization assistance, as well as prioritized
development. Premium subscribers will have access to an additional set of
customization options...In addition, it's begun offering consulting services,
too."

~~~
eurleif
I just can't read. Oops.

------
j_col
"With Nginx, it is possible to handle hundreds of thousands of simultaneous
users per hardware server."

I like Nginx, its a great web server, but _really_?

~~~
Kudos
I pushed it to 10k without much effort on a relatively small box. This doesn't
sound far fetched to me.

Edit: I actually pushed it to 10k/s rather than 10k simultaneous, which I
suppose is a different matter.

~~~
j_col
Big difference between 10k and 100k, and note he speaks of "hundreds of
thousands" so I'm taken that as >200k simultaneous connections on a single
box.

